# Prodigy plays a Toccata on a dulcimer???



## leon45

Toccata in g minor: 




Here is Jacob Armen on the "Tonight Show" 7 years old!





Recent: Jacob's drum etude





Jacob's Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/JACOB-ARMEN/262126195887


----------



## Delicious Manager

Very nice. But I'd hardly call a grown man a 'prodigy'. Prodigies are precociously-gifted children!

Ahh - you led me astray with the first YouTube! yes, the little boy is pretty useful on those drums


----------



## leon45

Jacob's actually 28 now but that was him on all the videos..to see his progression is quite amazing and inspiring!


----------

